# Rear Door Panel Removal-Need Help ASAP!!! Please !! :)



## Tahoe12 (Mar 22, 2005)

Does anyone have directions or the know-how to remove the passenger door panel and access the passenger window?

I had my window replaced. A month later today, I put the window down and it fell of the track or whatever it is connected to. I can only get it to slide up partly by hand. I am stuck in a big city without a secure window. 

The shop that did the repair is a 3.5 hr drive away and I don't have time to take it there right away. I was hoping to take the panel off and get it all the way up until I can take a day off and get it repaired at the shop. 

1. I remove the two torx screws at the bottom panel. I remove 4 very large torx T47 bolts on the side of the door. I pulled hard on the panel at the bottom but can only get it 1/4 off. Are there hidden screws at the top somewhere? I'm afraid to break something. 

Anyone have a bently manual photo???

Thanks so much


----------



## Euroboy (Jul 22, 2000)

two more bolts inside the door handle


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

I would hope he got if fixed by now since the thread is over four months old at this point.


----------

